# Stomach Gurgling - is it IBS-related?



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

A few days ago I picked up a rental car and had alot to do. By the time I got home I was too tired to cook or even throw something in the microwave. So, I got some takeout from Arby's. I ordered a Reuben sandwich, thinking I haven't had corned beef in a long time and it sounded so good.I can't remember what I was doing when I ate it. I was either working on my computer or watching tv. I was about halfway through the sandwich when I realized it had cabbage in it! I know that sounds stupid, but I had so much on my mind that day I didn't think to choose something else. I paid the price.On Friday I felt gassy and bloated. It was difficult to pass gas, but I eventually did. Bowel movements were infrequent. Saturday was different. I was able to go...some, and had errands to run. When I was in between errands at home, I had severe diarrhea....had it again after I got back the second time a couple of hours later.Yesterday my bowel movements were sporadic, but I found that when I flexed my abdominal muscles, I could hear gurgling in my upper abdomen. This happened off and on for the rest of the day. I was so obsessed over it I checked this time and time again. (I also have OCD). I can hear a little gurgling this morning but not as much as yesterday.I'm still waiting for a call back from the surgeon's office - the one who operated on me last October. I can't call a primary care md as I'm in the middle of switching doctors. I don't get to see her until June. Is it normal to have stomach gurgling (in the upper abdomen) while flexing your abs? I've had multiple abdominal surgeries, so I was just curious if this is something I need to be concerned about, or should I just forget about it, but never get another Reuben sandwich again? Because of my IBS and these operations, there are a number of foods I used to be able to eat, but can't touch anymore.Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stomach gurgling is something everyone on the planet experiences. I do not think your gurling is anything to worry about. The Reuben has cabbage as well as beef and well as cheese.... that's ALOT of stuff to contend with if your gut isn't used to it. Maybe the beef by itself would have been fine. Perhaps the cabbage by itself would have been fine and perhaps even the cheeses would have been ok by itself... but all three when you have not eaten that kind of combo in awhile????.. my gut would be making noise too!It will probably go away over time and your gut will settle once again.


----------



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

BQ said:


> Stomach gurgling is something everyone on the planet experiences. I do not think your gurling is anything to worry about. The Reuben has cabbage as well as beef and well as cheese.... that's ALOT of stuff to contend with if your gut isn't used to it. Maybe the beef by itself would have been fine. Perhaps the cabbage by itself would have been fine and perhaps even the cheeses would have been ok by itself... but all three when you have not eaten that kind of combo in awhile????.. my gut would be making noise too!It will probably go away over time and your gut will settle once again.


Thanks for responding! My stomach got better gradually after I had that Reuben....never again will I look one in the face! However, my stomach is acting up again. Not sure why. I'll post that somewhere else as I believe it's got nothing to do with what happened last week.Thanks again!


----------



## malfunctioning (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine does this also when I push my belly out. I don't mind the gurgle but the discomfort associated with it is maddening! I want to know what is going on in there!!! It's like these poisonous juices are trapped in the messed up maze of my intestines and the only way to work it out is lying down, yoga, and kneading my belly- which is not very accommodating to school, work, and normal social life.I know I need to stop obsessing about it, but until the pain goes away its difficult! I wish I could see on film all the weird stuff happening in my belly- until I'm a blind person making my way through a poopy forest!


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

My stomach gurgles and rumbles all the time. Every time the doc listens with a stetoscope, she says "wow, it's a whole orchestra in there"it's just gas that moves around. Even non-IBS people have it (maybe to a lesser extent than us)So no, I don't think you should be worried and yes, this is something typical to IBS since gas is typical to IBS.


----------



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who responded! I thought this was unusual, but maybe it happened before & I never noticed it. My stomach is still doing strange things. I'll post another thread because it's not related to the gurgling.Thanks again!


----------

